# War Scythe Build Docs



## chongmagic (May 30, 2019)

I hate to ask, but just wanted to see when these may be available?


----------



## Robert (Jun 7, 2019)

Just uploaded.









						War Scythe - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to EQD Hoof Reaper




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 7, 2019)

Robert said:


> Just uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome thank you! The cleft mod is basically the cloven hoof?

Nvm I see that it is.


----------



## GRider22 (Aug 8, 2019)

If you're doing the cleft mod which direction is the flat side of the MPSA13 transistor in the Q4 and Q5 position?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 13, 2019)

Holding the MPSA13 with the leads pointing down and the flat facing toward you, the emitter is on the left.  That lead goes in the hole on the PCB that corresponds to the tab on the 2N1308.  If that's not clear enough, take a look at the attached datasheets.


----------



## GRider22 (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks for the follow-up.  I took and educated guess and it worked out.  My War Sycthe is up and running.


----------

